# A Nice Day For a Trip



## ossian (Aug 25, 2016)

Since it was such a lovely day yesterday, I cycled over to Loch Lomond. Beautiful clear skies and warm sunny.......... well, reasonably warm! Cycled along a canal which is becoming used more often nowadays and it is nice to see small boats on the water.



Boats at Bowling Basin on the Forth and Clyde Canal



Looking north up Loch Lomond from the south end.



The old Maid of the Loch. This old paddle steamer used to travel the loch regularly but is now berthed permanently in this location. She is now looking a little the worse for wear. I remember being on her way back in the early 80s when she was still an impressive old lady. Maybe some day someone will donate some cash to get her up and running once more. Ben Lomond in the background looking rather dimintutive in the strong sunlight!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 25, 2016)

Very nice Ossian!  It was a lovely day.  I would have loved to cycle but we were busy coming back from Orkney.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Ossian. You live in a beautiful country.


----------



## ossian (Aug 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Very nice Ossian!  It was a lovely day.  I would have loved to cycle but we were busy coming back from Orkney.


Indeed it was. YOur trip on the ferry must have been pretty spectacular too.



Pappy said:


> Beautiful pictures, Ossian. You live in a beautiful country.


Thank you, Pappy. It can be and some days it doesn't even rain.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 25, 2016)

ossian said:


> Indeed it was. YOur trip on the ferry must have been pretty spectacular too.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Pappy. It can be and some days it doesn't even rain.



We flew Kirkwall to Glasgow.  Much quicker!!  

Scotland is gorgeous even when it rains or is cloudy.  But when the sun comes out it is paradise.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 25, 2016)

Those are beautiful, and it tickles me to hear you say so casually "I cycled over to Loch Lomond." My word, that place holds so much legend, I hadn't thought that of course it's just a lake too.

I used to look at a lot of random Scotland photos online, but I have to say that having you folks posting them here makes them more real and enjoyable.


----------



## ossian (Aug 26, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Those are beautiful, and it tickles me to hear you say so casually "I cycled over to Loch Lomond." My word, that place holds so much legend, I hadn't thought that of course it's just a lake too.
> 
> I used to look at a lot of random Scotland photos online, but I have to say that having you folks posting them here makes them more real and enjoyable.



And I took the 'Low Road'.  

Oh the place is very real and I am pleased that you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 26, 2016)

Bluebreezes, in Scotland we have lochs - inland freshwater, or more often, sea lochs which are saltwater and connect to the ocean/sea.  

http://www.rampantscotland.com/know/blknow_lochs.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2016)

Ossian, must do the heart good in more ways than one to cycle around and be surrounded by such wonderful scenery...beautiful pictures!  :sunglass:


----------



## ossian (Aug 26, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ossian, must do the heart good in more ways than one to cycle around and be surrounded by such wonderful scenery...beautiful pictures!  :sunglass:


I hope so, Seabreeze. In more ways than one, indeed!


----------

